# wife on holiday without me - do I get a divorce?



## fordranger

I have two children the youngest has just turned one, the eldest is three years. My wife who works full time has saved for the ‘honeymoon’ that we didn’t have when we first got married. She has saved this money without my knowledge or consent. 

My parents objected to her and didn’t want me to get married to her. My parents gave her death threats. Our wedding which my wife organized was cancelled three times. In the end we had to get married in the Registry office. As a result she refuses to have anything to do with them and there have been a lot of fights over this. All of the problems in my marriage are as a result of the influence of my parents. My wife is so ashamed of me she won’t take my name. She doesn’t even tell people she’s married. When people gave us wedding presents she gave them straight back. 

She has booked airfares and a hotel to Fiji. She wanted to have a vow renewal on the beach, a holiday for us all fluffy and romantic. I don’t want to go as I know this trip will offend my parents. I need to be here when they ring for help. For christmas this year my wife gave me a cut lunch, so I would be ready when they rang and then went out with the kids. We could also use to money to pay a bill and help my parents out. We had a lot of fights because of this trip and in the end I said I won’t go, I just won’t get on the plane. 

She has stopped any mention of the trip so I thought she had cancelled because this is how she acted when the wedding was cancelled. She can’t get her money back, she told me because I asked for the money when it was refunded to pay a bill. That was the last I heard of it. She hasn’t actually spoken to me for at least the last eight weeks. She won’t even start a fight with me, which is highly unusual because we normally have a fight once a week about the wedding. If I ask her for sex she is now telling me no ‘’because my parents will get offended’’ or “go and sleep with your mother.”

Last night I found out from her boss she is still going. Her boss is concerned about her recent weight loss and the number of days she has taken off work. She has done this without my knowledge. She has been stockpiling TV dinners and pet food in the panty and fridge for me and the dog and cat. According to her boss She can’t get her money back so is taking the kids anyway; she’s not having a repeat of the wedding she has cancelled. She has made arrangements to take her mother in my place. The resort has made arrangements for a proxy to stand in for me, so the vow renewal is still taking place – without me. 

I am devastated. How do I stop her?


----------



## EleGirl

Why would you stop her? Pack your bag and go on the trip with your wife. She has give you two beautiful children. You have to choose her over your parents. Your parents threatened to kill her. 

Go have a beautiful vacation with your wife and children.


----------



## Entropy3000

Creepy stuff


----------



## golfergirl

I think your wife should divorce you. You are a poor husband. You should choose her I've parents and if you can't do that the never should have married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable

Doesn't sound like you participated in the wedding planning. You didn't confront your parents and direct them to accept and respect your wife or piss off. You didn't save a nickle for the honeymoon and you refused to go. Your idea was to give the money to the people who threatened your wife with death. If you aren't ready to crawl off your mother's breast, you really aren't husband material. I wouldn't normally suggest anyone be disrespectful of their parents, but when people get married, their priorities are supposed to change. They become one flesh. Your parents can't disrespect your wife without disrespecting you. She's the wife you chose and the mother of your children. I don't blame your wife for being upset. You haven't stood up for her. You haven't protected her or defended her. You expressed no interest in this romantic trip which was obviously very important to her. In short, you have the title of "husband" but you haven't been acting like one. No wonder she saved the money in secret. She probably knew you would hand it over to your parents. I love my parents but I'm married to my wife. She's the one I will grow old with. Her's is probably the last face I'll see before I die. Nothing gets between that, not kids, not parents, not job, not friends. When you're 80, your parents probably won't be around. If you wise up, maybe your wife will be. If you heard the world would end in 30 minutes, would you run home to your parents or to your wife?


----------



## EleGirl

fordranger,

Where are you? 

Have you told you wife that you have been a fool and that you will go on this wonderful, romantic holiday that she has put together for the two of you?

Have you told your parents that you are going? That you love your wife and that they must show her respect from here on out if they want to see you and their grandchildren?

That's how a man handles this sort of situation.

So let us know what you have decided.


----------



## PBear

Honestly, I would have gone without you too. You chose to marry her, but you haven't left your mommy's apron strings. Your marriage is headed for failure in any case at the rate it's going, so you might as well end it now.

C


----------



## anchorwatch

I don't know what your society's or FOO customs are, but you need to grow up.


----------



## marriageinformation.org

I understand that sometimes parents don't like the spouse of their children. But you should at least ask them to show respect for the woman that you decided to spend the rest of your life with and have children with. If your parents respect you they should also respect your choices. And go with your wife on the trip. It might help you become closer.


----------



## fordranger

I can't leave my Italian parents. I am the eldest son and they need me to help run the farm. My wife knows this. thats why I couldn't be there when our first child was born. I only agreed to go on the holiday to stop her yelling at me, in the middle of last year after our second child was born. I don't understand why the wedding or the honeymoon is important to her. she wanted a registry office wedding to begin with. I made her organise and pay for a big deal to impress my parents which didn't work. Its not my fault it had to be cancelled. honestly it wouldn't matter who I brought home nobody would be good enough for me, in the eyes of my parents. 

why can't she just let the matter drop? she knows I can't do anything that will offend my parents and that's exactly what this 'vow renewal' is doing. we are married already - yes it was an awful day but can't we just move on? my parents have already suffered enough by not getting to see their grandchildren. I am sick to death of being yelled at over something beyond my control. I had an awful wedding, I don't want to have another awful day........she knows I have to help my brother pay his business debts, yet she is making more trouble in the marriage by selfishly going overseas. how do I bring her back? i need her to help me rake the hay for baling next week or we will lose the crop.


----------



## Shaggy

Youve chosen to betray your wife and children by putting your parensts be before them.

This is wrong, your parents are your family snd parents, they are adults an are responsible for themselves. They are not your pride guards.

Your wife should and is in her rights to diviorce you. You have abandoned being her husband, and the father to your kids, to be the servant to your parents.


----------



## Waking up to life

This is unbelievable. Almost troll-like. I'd rather think you're a forum troll than to believe what I've just read. If you are for real, you don't deserve your wife. If you REALLY want to please your parents, you should divorce your wife. Then you, your wife, and your parents can all be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fordranger

But why is this so important to her? Sure I watch her cry when she sees a wedding and then asks me to do ours again. I don't understand why we have to do anything all frilly and romantic when we are legally married. 

Nothing in her opinion that I do is right. Its like when she was in the hospital with her new born and she asked me where her flowers where and why I didn't buy her any, and then went all hysterical because I had to buy flowers for my mum to apologize for having a baby without my parents knowing, but I still didn't get any for her. 

Just because I didn't buy her flowers how does that make me the worse person in the world? 

she buys her own flowers when she has a baby now. Doesn't trust me to do it.


----------



## Waking up to life

Again, you are unbelievable. Unless you are 12 years old and just making this up, there is no way an adult in his right mind could question why his wife would be mad at him for not being there for the birth of their child, then buying flowers for his MOM, not his wife, to APOLOGIZE for his wife having a baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fordranger

I really don't know what I have to do.... 

Its like the wedding when she cancelled it. she didn't tell me for three weeks it had been cancelled. I only found out when I told her two weeks before the date I didn't have my suit ready and she told me not to bother. 

The priest cancelled when I wouldn't go and see him to finalize my paper work. she lost a lot of money because of the cancellation and blames me as a result. 

I only guessed something was wrong when she started moving her furniture back to her mums house.

I gather her mother pushed her into marrying me. She abused me the whole day - I though people where supposed to be happy on their wedding day - and before you ask no she wasn't pregnant that happened six months into the marriage. 

I have always put my parents first the truth is I have no idea how to be a husband. I think I am doing the right thing and then she just explodes into these rages that last for hours. If she would stop the rage and sit and calmly talk then maybe we could resolve things. 

she just abuses me all the time.......


----------



## WorkingOnMe

What kind of man allows other people to threaten his wife, regardless of who they are? And then wants to maintain contact? Disgraceful.


----------



## EleGirl

fordranger,

What part of Italy do you live in?


----------



## d4life

This can't be for real. If by some crazy chance it is, you should do your wife a huge favor and divorce her. Set her free. She deserves someone who will love her and put her and the children above anyone else.


----------



## anchorwatch

Hai bisogno di maturare. Rispetta il tuo moglie per i tuoi genitori.


----------



## fordranger

my parents are from Spigno, Italy near Monti Casino. still have family there. I can speak Italian if you speak slow enough to me, I can't write it. 

Wife is Australian. my parents don't consider her good enough because she is Australian. She has tried to be nice to them but she doesn't do drama, particularly after all the crap that went on with the wedding. 

My Italian family actually sent presents out to us for our first wedding but my parents refuse to give them to us. This happened with the engagement presents as well. My mum is convinced my wife is going to sell them on e-bay. Wife is now saying it doesn't matter its just one last job she now does not have to do has to do sending them back after we divorce. 

my wife posted on face book that she considers what I have done to be a hugh betrayal and that she will not consider having me back. She is now pregnant again which was her plan, and she will be filing for divorce when she returns. That trip was my last chance and I blue it. mum and dad are walking around saying "we told you so, we told you that she was an Australian **** and that she would just take your money". 

I just want to crawl up into a ball and die. who is going to rake the hay with me now? I am going to have to do all the baling by myself because no one apart from my wife can drive the other tractor.....


----------



## EleGirl

fordranger said:


> my parents are from Spigno, Italy near Monti Casino. still have family there. I can speak Italian if you speak slow enough to me, I can't write it.
> 
> Wife is Australian. my parents don't consider her good enough because she is Australian. She has tried to be nice to them but she doesn't do drama, particularly after all the crap that went on with the wedding.
> 
> My Italian family actually sent presents out to us for our first wedding but my parents refuse to give them to us. This happened with the engagement presents as well. My mum is convinced my wife is going to sell them on e-bay. Wife is now saying it doesn't matter its just one last job she now does not have to do has to do sending them back after we divorce.
> 
> my wife posted on face book that she considers what I have done to be a hugh betrayal and that she will not consider having me back. She is now pregnant again which was her plan, and she will be filing for divorce when she returns. That trip was my last chance and I blue it. mum and dad are walking around saying "we told you so, we told you that she was an Australian **** and that she would just take your money".
> 
> I just want to crawl up into a ball and die. who is going to rake the hay with me now? I am going to have to do all the baling by myself because no one apart from my wife can drive the other tractor.....


You live in Spigno? How is it that you live in Italy and yet you hardly speak Italian?


You should have treated your wife better. I guess you are now finding out that you need her. You have allowed your parents to be disrespectful to your wife. 

So I guess that you will bale your own hay.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I would of never married a man who couldn't stand up for me.

There's nothing wrong with taking trips alone without the spouse. My husband and I do it all the time, him more then I. He works hard and deserves the break.

However, neither if us would allow our parents to disrespect our spouses like that ever. We put our marriage first before our parents.


----------



## unbelievable

If your parents hate someone just because they come from a different country, they are crazy as out-house rats. I suggest you remain single and continue putting your parents first. Maybe your mom can drive the tractor.


----------



## richie33

Fake story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch

Let me guess. 

Your family emigrated to Australia. You live and work on the family farm there. Your family expects you to stick to the old customs, honor your parents, support the family, work and live the farm. Anything outside of the farm is a betrayal. 

You are not Italian and you are not Australian. You are trying to live in two worlds. Your are failing at both. Your parents see you as weak and disloyal. Your wife is Australian, she cannot live in a world dominated by a matriarch ans patriarch. She also sees you as weak and disloyal. 

What is the common denominator here? YOU!!!

In both worlds (and in any world for that matter) you are expected to be a MAN!!! You have failed at that in everyone's eyes.


Stop trying to be a nice guy. You are not making anyone happy, including you. By trying to do so you have lost your wife and children. Now when your parents are gone you won't even have your own family. No one will have respect for you, not even your children. 

IMO, You have one chance to show you are a man to all. Get on that ship or plane with your wife and tell your parents your not leaving them, your going with your wife. 

Read this, No More Mr. Nice Guy Take the quiz, see yourself. 

Buona fortuna.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Hmm.


----------



## Stella Moon

unbelievable said:


> If your parents hate someone just because they come from a different country, they are crazy as out-house rats. I suggest you remain single and continue putting your parents first. *Maybe your mom can drive the tractor*.



lmao!


----------



## fordranger

> Your family emigrated to Australia. You live and work on the family farm there. Your family expects you to stick to the old customs, honor your parents, support the family, work and live the farm. Anything outside of the farm is a betrayal.


Yep got it in one. we live in Australia. They are a pair of particularly vicious old Italians even the other Italians in the community don't like them. Every thing about them is show. how much money they have, how successful we are etc. my wife is a threat to them disrespectful argumentative and far more intelligent then they could ever be. when they start an argument with us she just gets up and tells them to "f" off. 

My wife did an Italian cooking course with a group of ladies and asks me why didn't she get the course instructor as a mother in law. 

My wife works outside the home, can drive ride or handle anything. she cooks she cleans she bakes but she has said to me that she can no longer handle her explosive temper or the things that I do that deliberately piss her off. She wants time off work to look after her children and has picked living on the pension as preferable to living with me. she has a stable career she will pick up when the children are at school. at this time her children are her primary focus. she has no love left for me and our sex life the one thing that was working is a thing of the past because she just finds me repulsive. 

she has said to me that during our time together she doesn't remember ever having a good time together without my parents deliberately stuffing something up. Then she asked me to tell her what she wore on our wedding day (particularly under her wedding dress) and I couldn't because I simply don't remember what she did wear. 

Then she asked me what I did for any of our wedding anniversaries. again I can't tell her because we have never done anything. For anything to get done she has to organize it herself. that's why it Christmas she packed my lunch into a bag and sat at the kitchen table eating an apple waiting for their frantic phone call so I could rush off and feed cows. 

then she asked me what I have ever done that could be considered romantic. I can't answer one thing I have ever done that has been just for her. she even pre orders her own flowers when she has a baby because I let her down. the wedding she organized that was cancelled was for my parents. 
she buys her own birthday, Christmas presents or faces having nothing. 
this trip was my last chance and for her vow renewal she had a Fiji islander stand in. 

she said her only disappointment with the ceremony was the Fii islander wouldn't have sex with her. 


Anyhow she has started divorce proceeding against me. I am t be out of the house when they arrive back on the 2nd of February.


----------



## Targ

fordranger said:


> But why is this so important to her? Sure I watch her cry when she sees a wedding and then asks me to do ours again.


Women are like that sometimes. They are very emotional and have an idealized way of looking at things. And they have a tendency to envy others who may have had the good fortune of living out the ideal life they envisioned for themselves.


----------



## Targ

fordranger said:


> Wife is Australian. my parents don't consider her good enough because she is Australian.


Why isn't she good enough just because she is Australian?


----------



## worldpeace

Dear fordranger, 
I come from an ethnic background myself and understand how hard we all try to impress and please our parents, with anything we do. My parents interfered a lot with decisions in my life and I always obeyed (they would disagree with that too). Life is not about pleasing others, it is about you. What is that you want in life? What makes YOU happy? Look deep inside your heart and do what your heart tells you, do this for a moment without considering anyone else. 
If you were given a magic wand, what would you wish for, what would your life be like? Remember, your parents will love you no matter what you decide, but they need to know that your life is about you and what makes you happy. 

Now, I know what it feels like not to be "accepted" into your husbands family. I married a guy who is from a country with a very similar mentality, in fact, it borders with Italy . I never felt accepted by his family, they even attacked me once for "not feeling welcome" when they come over, I didnt even know what I did wrong... It is the same reason, I dont have the same background. My husband did not try to defend me, which I would have done for him any time, and I didnt respond to it because I didnt want him to be in the middle. I still feel resentful over that and always will, he should have stood by me. 
Your wife feels abandoned by you, not understood and not empathised with. You need to act on that, otherwise you will lose her.

All the best!
worldpeace


----------



## Bee2012

Fordranger,
I am just curious, why did you never do anything romantic for her? Did you just not think she was worth it? Despite you not sticking up for her and letting your parents terrorize her, she still gave you a chance and married you. All you can seem to thank about now is who is going to bale the darn hay with you, when you should be thinking about what you can do to make it up to this woman. Do you love her? Besides the fact that she can drive a tractor she is the mother of your children, and your wife. 
So, besides curling up in a ball and feeling sorry for yourself, try and think about her and what she has gone through all these years, and how you can make it right. And then, if your parents still mean more to you than our wife and children, give her the divorce, and give her a chance tonstart over with someone who truly loves and honors her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forever Changed

Targ said:


> Why isn't she good enough just because she is Australian?


Yes, do answer that for me please.

Why is she not good enough because she is Australian?


----------



## EleGirl

Forever Sad said:


> Yes, do answer that for me please.
> 
> Why is she not good enough because she is Australian?


He did say that his parents are unreasonable people. I think that was true statement.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up

I think you better start learning to drive that tractor bud.
Bail the hay by yourself also.
This story was awesome!
Man, if this dude can get married thn there is hope for me yet!

Actually, I can't drive a tractor either. Oh well, back to square one


----------



## The Cro-Magnon

my god I feel sorry for this woman, what a worthless excuse for a husband she is married to....


----------



## caladan

This has got to be a wind up. No, seriously. 

Hahaha.


----------



## fordranger

Forever Sad said:


> Yes, do answer that for me please.
> 
> Why is she not good enough because she is Australian?


Because Australian women are considered in the Italian community to be *****s. Its the same attitude that was prevalent in the Lebanese community in Sydney during the Cronnulla riots. 

I regularly challenge my parents to show me an Australian ***** who then point out my wife. However they don't have an answer when I point out my cousin who's sexual behaviour is far worse then anything my wife has ever done. 

anyhow its mute point now - i have lost her and my children


----------



## EleGirl

fordranger said:


> Because Australian women are considered in the Italian community to be *****s. Its the same attitude that was prevalent in the Lebanese community in Sydney during the Cronnulla riots.
> 
> I regularly challenge my parents to show me an Australian ***** who then point out my wife. However they don't have an answer when I point out my cousin who's sexual behaviour is far worse then anything my wife has ever done.
> 
> anyhow its mute point now - i have lost her and my children


You give up this easily?

Why couldn't you jump on a flight and join her?


----------



## anchorwatch

fordranger said:


> Because Australian women are considered in the Italian community to be *****s. Its the same attitude that was prevalent in the Lebanese community in Sydney during the Cronnulla riots.
> 
> I regularly challenge my parents to show me an Australian ***** who then point out my wife. However they don't have an answer when I point out my cousin who's sexual behaviour is far worse then anything my wife has ever done.
> 
> anyhow its mute point now - i have lost her and my children


I challenge that. The majority of the immigrant Italian community or any other immigrants, come to a their new counties to better the lives of thier families. They are proud to be citizens of their new countries, that allow their families to prosper. My Grandfather immigrated to our country and joined the Army and went to war to defend it and it's citizens. My Great Uncle made sure we knew that we came to this country because the old country wouldn't let us prosper and instructed us to never forget the country that feeds us. 

I can't wait for an Aussie to comment.

One more point, your parents are ungrateful asshats and not thankful for what God has blessed them with. You weren't man enough to stand up to them for your own wife and children and now you got your just due for that. I pray that your wife and children find a man to stand up for them. 

Rant done.


----------



## fordranger

I can’t go my parents will get offended. When I booked holidays with my wife last year it was so we could use the time to bring in hay. I just didn't tell her that.

My parents are Italian and I am the oldest son. I have to placate them and if it is at my wife’s expense so be it. I said I won’t go, I won’t get on the plane and that’s fully what I intended to do. I only agreed to the idea of the trip to stop her yelling at me. I didn’t think she would actually get the money together. I need to know how to stop her and have her brought home.

I don’t understand all this fuss over the wedding or this vow renewal. She was happy to get married in the registry office in first place, because she knew she was going to have a lot of trouble with my parents when she organised the wedding. The wedding was only done to placate my parents and it didn’t work. Yes she lost a lot of money with all the cancellations. It’s not my fault they don’t like her. In fact I don’t think they would like anyone I brought home so she should stop being so sensitive. We are now married for god sakes. 

I was perfectly happy with the way we got married even if we didn’t have sex on the wedding night because she wouldn’t stop crying. That too was her fault. She had time to organise something better. She has been treated in a cold and cruel way in the past what’s new now? 

The money she spent on the stupid vow renewal should have been given to me so that I can use that money to help me pay my brother’s business debts. Her mother looks after the children while she works so it’s not like she’s hard up for the money.


----------



## EleGirl

fordranger said:


> I can’t go my parents will get offended.


But you do not care if you wife is offended?

Why would your parents be offended if you went on a vacation with your wife?



fordranger said:


> When I booked holidays with my wife last year it was so we could use the time to bring in hay. I just didn't tell her that.


The above is confusing… so who could use the time to bring in hay? If you all were gone on a vacation how could you bring in the hay?


fordranger said:


> My parents are Italian and I am the oldest son. I have to placate them and if it is at my wife’s expense so be it.


This is just nonsense. My mother was Italian. I lived in Italy for years. To say that this is Italian behavior is pure nonsense. I saw the area of Italy your parents are from. It’s pretty close to Rome. 

This nonsense you keep saying is why I wonder if your story is made up. If it’s not it’s just that you do not love your wife and your children enough to put her first and you are using your parents as your excuse.



fordranger said:


> I said I won’t go, I won’t get on the plane and that’s fully what I intended to do. I only agreed to the idea of the trip to stop her yelling at me. I didn’t think she would actually get the money together. I need to know how to stop her and have her brought home.


How long is this vacation? I thought she was already on the vacation. You cannot stop her from going anywhere. She’s a free woman with all the same rights you have. And good thing for that. 

Why do you want her back? You do not love her. Is it just that you think you own her now?


fordranger said:


> I don’t understand all this fuss over the wedding or this vow renewal. She was happy to get married in the registry office in first place, because she knew she was going to have a lot of trouble with my parents when she organised the wedding. The wedding was only done to placate my parents and it didn’t work. Yes she lost a lot of money with all the cancellations. It’s not my fault they don’t like her. In fact I don’t think they would like anyone I brought home so she should stop being so sensitive. We are now married for god sakes.


It’s something that your wife really wants. She wants to nice family vacation and vow renewals. As her husband it’s your job to make sure she gets what she wants.

See that is how marriage is supposed to work. Each spouse makes it their mission to make sure that the other gets what they want. They put the happiness of their spouse first. Your wife has learned that you do not care about her.

This vacation was a test to see if you cared enough about her to stand up to your parents. You failed. Oh well. You would rather have your mother than a wife.



fordranger said:


> I was perfectly happy with the way we got married even if we didn’t have sex on the wedding night because she wouldn’t stop crying. That too was her fault. She had time to organise something better. She has been treated in a cold and cruel way in the past what’s new now?


So what if you want something like her as a wife and your children. You have been treated with disrespect. So what’s new now? Who cares?


fordranger said:


> The money she spent on the stupid vow renewal should have been given to me so that I can use that money to help me pay my brother’s business debts. Her mother looks after the children while she works so it’s not like she’s hard up for the money.


Your wife is not your slave. She does not work to pay your brother’s bills. How dare you even think that you have the right to take money away from your wife to pay someone else’s bills?

So you are lucky to have her mother to help you for free. 

Isn’t it something else.. your mother says that all your wife would want was to take your money. Yet it’s you who want to take your wife’s money.


----------



## Moiraine

Elegirl, kudos to you for taking the time to respond to him. It doesn't appear that anything that was said here is resonating with him. 

I have a feeling that this person is a troll. If he is indeed a real person, then if there is anyone who shouldn't be a husband, it's this guy! It's great that his wife has finally seen the light and divorced him.


----------



## WaitForIt...

You continually choose your birth family over the family you chose to make. This is not a marriage. You have betrayed your wife and your children. If you truly love your wife (although it's hard to say that is the case from your posts, she seems more of a help-mate or servant) follow these steps:

1. Give your parents a notice that they will have to hire someone to take your place in helping on the farm. This can be anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks but DO NOT take longer than 8 weeks.

2. Find a job. A real one. Away from your parents.

3. Do a 180 on your birth family. Do not run to them when they need "help". They are all adults and can figure out their own problems. You need to focus on yours. 

4. Stand up for your wife and children. Defend them at all costs to your birth family. If your mother thinks Australian women are *******, do you have a daughter? Is your daughter Australian? Will you allow your mother to say the same thing about her?

5. Inform your brother he is now solely responsible for his debts. Do not use one more dime of your or your wife's money to help him. EVER. Neither of you gave birth to him or made the decisions that put him in financial trouble. 

6. Make sure your home is spotless when your wife returns. Do anything around there she has requested, stated she'd love or you simply know she would love. Spend the time she is gone making her home a haven. 

7. When your wife returns, shower her with flowers. AT LEAST once a week.

8. Inform her that you realize the error in choosing your parents over her and that it stops NOW. Tell her you are doing #1-5. Then DO THEM.

9. After you've started your new job, secretly save money for a wedding or honeymoon. When you have X amount saved, approach her with it, give it to her and tell her that you would love to help her plan. Then HELP her plan for it. Show excitement about it. 

10. Put your wife and children first, for the rest of the days of your life. 

If you actively, truthfully and from the heart do these things, you may save your marriage. Falter the least bit and she will continue to not trust you. If you do these things and she still wants a divorce, grant her a peaceful one. You have damaged your wife, her heart, her mind, her very soul. The trust in you as her husband will be hard to rebuild. Only you can do that.


----------



## caladan

C'mon.

This guy isn't italian. This isn't italian behaviour, I should know, my wife is second generation (parent born in italy).


----------



## anchorwatch

I'd say what he is, but I'd be in violation of the TOS.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

This thread is not believable. I'm not Italian, but this does not sound like a real Italian family. If this was a true situation, then the OP would have been disowned by his family if the felt that strongly about who he married. This story is bogus.


----------



## Jasel

caladan said:


> C'mon.
> 
> This guy isn't italian. This isn't italian behaviour, I should know, my wife is second generation (parent born in italy).


Idk. I've heard some of the men are like that over there. But I could be wrong and that might just be a stereotype.


Anyway this guy's wife needs to find the nearest divorce lawyer and file with the quickness.

If this guy isn't a troll then this is REALLY sad.


----------

